# LED Shop Light



## JoeLyddon

That is a GOOD price!


----------



## doubleDD

Jim, I wish I would of seen that sale and I was at Menards Saturday. I bought a Honeywell 4500 lumen one at Sam's club a couple months ago and can't believe the difference. I installed it by the washer and dryer and my wife said it was too bright. So I put it over the workbench. Wow! I've been looking for a good sale but I guess not close enough.


----------



## lew

I really need to replace my old florescent fixtures. I have two 8' lights and a couple of 4'. The 8' are still quite expensive. May do a set of 4s when they go.

I was subbing at school the other day and students from the Electrical trades were replacing the florescent tube with LEDs. These tubes didn't even require disconnecting the ballast. They just swapped them out!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Dave. Our Menards was almost as busy as black Friday for 3 days of that sale. they also had 2 60watt equiv LED bulbs for 1.88 - no rebate. I usually pay $5 to $8 for them. I loaded up! I'm sure they have them again..

Hi Lew. I have never see LED tubes that go right into a fluorescent fixture. I wonder how many watts they would take? I have some humming ballasts so I'm glad to be rid of them. These things hit me with the same impact like the first time I used Shark Bite fittings for plumbing..WOW was the word.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have bought and installed at the firehouse some led replacement for T8 fluorescent. They could either be used with the ballast or disconnect the ballast and wire straight thru. They are not as efficient if you leave the ballast in. The ballast gets warm and therefore wastes energy.


----------



## Bob Collins

Good idea Jim, I have fluorescent but could do with something brighter.


----------



## Grumpy

Bright idea Jim (excuse the pun). I expect they will be much cheaper to run.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for the info Jim..now I know what to look for …it's getting harder and harder to see as I get older & older :-(


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Bill, I don't know how the same bulb would work with or without a ballast, but with electronics, they can work miracles!!

Hi Tony, they are about half the power and much more illumination form that one bulb!! I have two of those bent tube fluorescence light over the end of my shop and that is 4 bulbs burning when I turn that on. I'll save 75% there.

Hi Michelle, I'm with you on things getting harder to see. These light really brighten the whole shop up and the seem to spread light sideways better than the fluorescents.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Blackie_

Great Jim. When I did my shop redo year before last, I removed and replaced all fluorescent lighting with recessed LED lighting through out the shop raising my ceiling, reducing electricity cost and removing the changing out of light bulbs.


----------



## splintergroup

My shop lights are the 4-tube (4 foot) troffers, I have them wired so each pair of tubes are on a separate switch.
I decided to replace on pair in each fixture with LEDs (ballasts are bypassed). Technically the LEDs are the same brightness, but all the light is focused downwards instead of using the reflector as with the fluorescents. The net effect is noticeably brighter!

Even though the efficiency is about the same as the fluorescents, having the lights full brightness when the power is first turned on, no problems with cold temps, and none of that infernal humming, they are bliss! At $9 (delivered) per tube, the price was tolerable as well (they are now down to $6.50 at earthleds.com).

A fully recommended upgrade.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Randy, I'm right behind you on that. it is my plan for the future!!

Hi splintergroup. Thanks for the lead on those bulbs. I'll bet others can use them too!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Cliff

Yes, Leds are the way to go….I will be looking into them in the future.

Cliff.


----------



## roofner

Earth leds are about 10 and free shipping and tax free. They are much brighter and no flicker. You do have to rewire and remove balist not hard to do. I think they are 400 lumens. No more worry of balast burning out.


----------



## marcsitkin

I just picked up some 4 foot LED's from BJ's this week, for about $18 each. They have made a huge difference in my shop. It's like having sunlight in the basement. Love them!


----------



## michelletwo

hi Jim: based on your review, I bought 4 , but not your 3200's. When I got to the store and read the box it said the 3200's were equivalent to 2- t8s…well I thought about that and figured i could replace my old 40's with T8 bulb, as they really are brighter than the old 40's. So I bought the 4300s which they claim are equivalent to 4-50s ..nope you won't need sunglasses. ..I put one over my mitersaw, one over my tracksaw and one over my workbench. The light is sensational WOW! (the 4th went in my garage so when I walk in & try to find anything in my freezer I don't keep smacking the mirror on my truck, and I can see down in the freezer.) So thanks Jim for the review..You light up my life!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I'm sure glad everyone is as happy with them as I am. I still keep thinking I have too many light on when I light up the shop and they are not all replaced yet.

Hi Michelle. I have one more to install in my basement shop and I'll move it about a foot to the right and I think it will light up the 3 machines that I have two other bent tube fixtures over now. They throw good side light too. Glad you are happy with yours. it is nice that they have come down n price. My LJ buddy(Bladebender) had me install one in her shop years ago and it was $85, but man what a difference!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is the wattage draw on the 4300's??

Cheers, you all…..................jim


----------



## HapHazzard

I found a 4' fixture at Costco and just put it up last weekend. It give bright, even illumination without that annoying flourescent flicker. The color temp seems much closer to daylight too. It's a more compact unit than the fluorescent fixture; it's got me thinking of other places I can put them.


----------



## michelletwo

the 4300's draw 50watts according to the box. The box says they are light equvialent to 4-38 flourescents which would draw 152watts? if my math ok.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Haphazard. That is the way I ma now too. Where do I need more light???

Thanks Michelle. That about right at 50 watts. Better light and less power.. Win Win situation.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## TravisH

I have been using these in my shop for just over a year. Absolutely no complaints and amazing the difference it made.


----------



## Kentuk55

That's a fantastic price for those fine lights. They're bright and they don't hardly pull any electric. Not many shadows either.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Roger. It has been over a week and I still think I'm in some other shop!!

cheers, jim


----------



## bear42geo

I purchased 4 of these and installed them in my garage back in September.. I was impressed with the even light quality and brightness. I do a lot of handyman work and appreciate the brightness of this type fixture. They all work great up until the weather took a dip in temperature. The instructions states that the fixtures will start at -4 degrees, however, I find them hard starting at 40 degrees to the point where it damaged the LED's. I found the lighting area of this fixture is divided into 3 sections. On one fixture the center lights no longer light, the other fixture one of the ends no longer functions properly. It blinks quickly and is very dim.

I was afraid to turn on the other two good fixtures thinking they could be damaged. Is this a fluke that two fixtures failed together when the colder weather moved in? Not sure, but will contact someone on soon to find out if they have any suggestions or is there a "bug" in the lights?

I am open to comments and wanted to see if anyone else had this problem in colder weather?

Bear.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Bear. Stating in cold weather is one of the reasons I bought these. The florescent ones were very dim to start in the cold. I have not tried these in real cold weather yet. I hope mine don't so what yours did!!!!!

Jim


----------

